
Exclamation - shawndumas
http://yahoo.tumblr.com/
======
ArekDymalski
While the overall tone of this letter is really nice one thing bothers me.
When you sum up the mentioned benefits for Yahoo! and Tumblr there's a great
imbalance towards the acquirer. IMHO from the PR perspective it doesn't sound
that good, especially that there's not much about the benefits for the users.

EDIT: you can compare how David Karp handled these news delivery, addressing
the possible concerns of all parties:
<http://staff.tumblr.com/post/50902268806/news>

